# Any Roaming Shores walleye to report?



## Redhotrod (Mar 13, 2009)

The lake was supposedly stocked in 2007, so if they made it, they should be a decent size now, but I have not heard of anyone catching any?

Can anyone chime in?


----------



## PROWLER58 (Apr 14, 2009)

Where is that ? Ive never heard of it.


----------



## Redhotrod (Mar 13, 2009)

Its a private 550 acre+ lake in Rock creek ohio(44084), stocked plenty with crappie and bass. 
Bad thing is, you need to know someone that is a member or pays the dues to the community there to fish.


----------



## PROWLER58 (Apr 14, 2009)

Redhotrod said:


> Its a private 550 acre+ lake in Rock creek ohio(44084), stocked plenty with crappie and bass.
> Bad thing is, you need to know someone that is a member or pays the dues to the community there to fish.


 Well................... now I know you , ah right ?


----------



## Redhotrod (Mar 13, 2009)

yepper
:G


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

we cant fish there its private i know some people but havent talked to them in a while hope to in the not too distant futurebut got to wait until a 65 mustang convertable comes about?


----------



## steelcrappie (Feb 15, 2011)

I talked to the guy that works at gateway in andover and he said he talked to someone that caught one that was 17''. but thats all i heard. I was out there on the other day and they said his friend caught a 34'' pike in there.


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

my friend's family had property there back in the day...a lot of bass and yes, there is pike. My buddy had one smash his bobber when we were kids...about peed himself


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got some friends that live there, been dying to get out on the ice there.
Not many people fish it, and most are going for bass.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Boy do I miss that place. I owned a piece of property there, but sold it when I bought my home on Lake Rockwell. Of course, the only reason I had the was land was so I could fish there, what a great fishery......Mark


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow you guys dug up a post 2 yrs old.

This must of been a good lake.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Great lake, I caught my very first fish there (a Lm bass) when I was four. We knew some people that owned a piece of land on it. Big crappie there too


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

Yeah...we would fish off the dock and throw double-jointed rapalas and hammer the largemouth all day. I've seen 5+ lb.ders caught. :B


----------



## shinkdog (Mar 19, 2009)

yast year my brother caught a 22" eye in the creek. could have came from the Shores over the dam or up from the Grand.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Mark - You have PM. . . . .


----------



## therev (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been fishing there since 1968 when my folks built a home there(one of the first). Both my sisters currently own homes on the lake, I just recently sold my lots there. I used to catch an occasional small walleye about 10 years ago. They never really caught on there. There is a resident population of eyes that make a spring run up rock creek to the dam. They live all year round in the Grand River. Caught many in the Grand; have not fished the Roaming Shores dam area as the roaming shores police chase you off.
I have not ice fished there this year (yet) but always did well with bluegills and crappie in the knowlton rd entry arm of the lake.


----------



## steelcrappie (Feb 15, 2011)

yes, that would be plum creek, all i caught threw the ice there was blue gill and bass, no crappie.  but when spring hits they will be destroyed. haha


----------



## steelcrappie (Feb 15, 2011)

anyone want to join? I will be out there alot


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I have fished their for a long time now and never hooked eye. My uncle has had a place their since the late 60's. The crappie fishing is great though. Stealcrappie, maybe we can meet up some time.


----------



## steelcrappie (Feb 15, 2011)

Budster said:


> I have fished their for a long time now and never hooked eye. My uncle has had a place their since the late 60's. The crappie fishing is great though. Stealcrappie, maybe we can meet up some time.


Yes, That would be great man. Here is my number. Give me a call sometime
440-344-0886. The neames nick. its almost time


----------

